# FR: nous avons chaud(s)



## Pretty Pony

Which is correct:
Nous avons chaud. Allons à la plage!
Nous avons chauds. Allons à la plage!

Thank you.

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## yannalan

The first one is good.


----------



## Maître Capello

Note that in your example, _chaud_ is not an adjective; it is an adverb. It is therefore invariable.


----------



## Pretty Pony

Thank you! Therefore, I can assume that all adverbial phrases using avoir are invariable and don't show agreement.


----------



## Tazzler

Maître Capello said:


> Note that in your example, _chaud_ is not an adjective; it is an adverb. It is therefore invariable.



Wouldn't you rather say it is a noum? From an English perspective (uh-oh) "have heat" makes more sense than "have hotly".


----------



## Maître Capello

You may say it is a noun just like in _avoir faim/soif_ but you can as well consider it an adverb as in _manger/servir/faire chaud_. (You don't "have/eat/serve heat," and "make heat" would be different as it would mean _faire/produire de la chaleur_, not _avoir chaud_.)

By the way, the noun _chaud_ does not translate as "heat" (= _chaleur_) but rather as "warmth" or "mild/high temperature."


----------



## Tazzler

What's to prevent it from having as many possible usages as possible? I took my cue from a French dictionary anyway. Heat, warmth, whatever the differences are, it was for illustration purposes.


----------



## bibibiben

Interestingly, Larousse says that _chaud_ in _avoir chaud_ is an adverb: http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais/chaud/14943.


----------



## france88

Hi there

I have to explain to someone why the noun chaud/froid (e.g. 'elle a chaud', elle a soif etc) does not agree with the subject pronoun. I was wondering why this is the case? is it because it is a noun that it does not agree with the subject?

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## OLN

Hi and welcome, france88

_avoir_ means _have_, so there is no reason why _chaud_, which is a direct object and not an adjective, should agree. 

ils ont froid, peur, chaud, faim, soif, raison, tort, etc.


----------



## Gotsch

Consider it as if you were saying "She's got a phone" = "Elle a un téléphone"
Phone is used with "have", which means *it's not the verb* "to phone" *but the noun* "a phone".
_Elle a chaud_ is not considered as a physical state, but as something she's got.* Remember "chaud" is not an adjective since it's used with the verb avoir *


----------



## Wildcat1

OLN said:


> _... chaud_, which is a direct object and not an adjective





Gotsch said:


> _Elle a chaud_ is not considered as a physical state, but as something she's got.* Remember "chaud" is not an adjective since it's used with the verb avoir *


Correct, but in matters of language use this sort of logic goes only so far.  After all, we say "Elle a très chaud" (like "Elle *est *très *belle*"), not "Elle a beaucoup de chaud" (like "Elle *a* beaucoup d'*argent*").


----------



## france88

Hey there

But if it was a noun, cant nouns agree with their subject? (elle est une fille- fille is feminine). I am a little confused with the outpour of responses, is 'chaud' a noun or adverb?

Merci Beaucoup


----------



## CapnPrep

france88 said:


> But if it was a noun, cant nouns agree with their subject? (elle est une fille- fille is feminine).


They _can_, sometimes, when the verb is _être_ (or _devenir_, or something like that), but not with _avoir_, as OLN explained above in #10. You don't expect there to be agreement in _Elle a un fils_, right?


----------

